
Lincoln's Missing Bodyguard  - dwwoelfel
http://www.smithsonianmag.com/history-archaeology/Lincolns-Missing-Bodyguard.html
======
dwwoelfel
Single page link:
[http://www.printthis.clickability.com/pt/cpt?action=cpt&...](http://www.printthis.clickability.com/pt/cpt?action=cpt&title=Lincoln%27s+Missing+Bodyguard+|+History+%26+Archaeology+|+Smithsonian+Magazine&expire=&urlID=424404613&fb=Y&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.smithsonianmag.com%2Fhistory-
archaeology%2FLincolns-Missing-Bodyguard.html&partnerID=253157&cid=90252517)

